# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  [Vietsub] Why Does It Rain - Darin Zanyar

## hangnt

_..."Vì sao trời lại mưa?
Vì sao lại mang đến nỗi đau này?
Chúa hãy giải thích cho con đi vì không chẳng thể hiểu nổi
Tình yêu đã cho con niềm hạnh phúc
Nhưng giờ con chỉ biết khóc thôi
Hãy nói cho con biết
Vì sao trời lại mưa?...."_





wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

----------

